# Fermento and Bactoferm F-RM-52



## cleglue (Dec 16, 2007)

What is the diffference between Fermento and Bactoferm F-RM-52?  The new Charcuterie book I bought has Bactoferm F-RM-52 as an ingredient in a few recipes.

Bactoferm F-RM-52 link

http://www.butcher-packer.com/pages-pro ... rm-52.html

Fermento

http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... &ProdID=47

The Bactoferm F-RM-52 has a shelf life but I didn't see one with fermento.

Here is the note on the Bactoferm F-RM-52 
Note: Cultures must be stored in freezer and has a shelf life of 14 days unrefrigerated and 6 months frozen.

Thanks.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 16, 2007)

I used the fermento instead of the bactoferm. I called sausage maker and they said no problem. I've made the soppresata twice now, once early this year (March?) and then again 1 1/2 months ago. I used the same container of fermento with no ill effects! And Wittdog is still alive!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 16, 2007)

One day I hope to speak sausage making Jive talk also.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 17, 2007)

Fermento is a scam run by the Sausage Maker. It aint nothing but powdered buttermilk commonly available at the grocery store for a bout 1/3 the price. It does not contain any viable living organism and does not change the ph or induce fermentation of the product..just may help give it a twangy flavor.  Now the actual bacterial cultures which can induce fermentation and change of Ph are sold by Butcher/Packer.  I would check with them about what kind you need for a particular application. Also check out Jack Schmidling's website. He is a cranky old *sshole but he did uncover the fraud being perpetuated by the Sausage Maker and Rytek Kutas. Got to tips my hat to him for that. 

http://schmidling.com/saus.htm

bigwheel


----------

